# baiting squirells?



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

is baiting squirrels illegal in MN? like if i were to put out a bunch of seeds or something.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

dude those are protected thats like a 5 thousand dollar fine!. haha jk i think its ok.


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

hi just go to the dnr web site and you can find small game regulations their


----------



## FINALK (Dec 25, 2008)

I know Baiting deer in MN is illegal How I got my first squirrel was that the squirrel was eating seed thats birds kicked off the feeder but im not sure if its illegal to bait squirrel I think its fine but alway make sure


----------



## Hemi 426 (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't know if this helps but, I hear you can use tin foil in a trap, they like to mess with it or something I think. But I have yet to try it, but it could work.


----------

